# صــلاة يا وليد المذود



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*صــلاة





يا وليد المذود*
*انت الطريق، والحق، والحياة،*
*انت السلام، والخلاص، والنور*
*انت الأبدية والخلود*
*فتعال الى قلوبنا يارب *
*طهرنا من الشهوات الحسيّة*
*والملذات العالمية*
*والطموحات المادية*
*ليكون قلبنا مذودا لك*
*وحينئذ سوف نعيِّد بالحق*
*عيد ميلادك*


----------



## happy angel (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ياقمر صلاة جميلة
كل سنه وانتى طيبه*​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2010)

وانتي طيبة يا happy angel
مرسي لمرووك الجميل​


----------



## DODY2010 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا قمر كلمات جميله جداااااااااااااااا
كما إمتلأت هذه الشجرة بزينة الفرح يملئك إلهنا ويزينك بمواهب روحه القدوس وثماره , يفيض عليك من فرحه وسلامه لتكونين مصدر بهجة لمن حولك , وتبقين تشهدين لمجد إسمه القدوس بخدمتك . ولد المسيح هللويا


----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2010)

وانت طيب يا DODY2010​   عطرت  صفحتي
بمرورك




​
​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> 
> شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




 مروور جميل منك   شكرااااا لك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2011)

*آمين 
شكرا جداا*​


----------

